# Pappy



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Pappy is determined not to be suffocated by the Bitter Man, and has gradually rolled out of his shadow. Through agonizing discipline, he has taught himself to unattach from his vine and bounce around for brief excursions. There were witches or Druids not far from the patch -- he could hear their chanting on cold starry nights -- and a plot to steal their magic slowly formed in Pappy's mind. The warts and marks he bears are testament to a will that will not be denied -- he has tasted wind of Great Ones from patches far away. And one day he too will be a Great One, presiding over the fallen, rotten remains of the Bitter Man, whose days must surely soon come to an end. Pappy will make his way, at any cost.


















2009 Haunt Props:
The Bitter Man
--> Reimbittereded!
Djinni Tull
Pappy
Loma


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another great looking prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pappy looks like he's ready to kick some butt


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! Yes Pappy is indeed ready to kick some butt! This one is actually my favorite for texture but nt for paint. You just don't see anyone putting warts on pumpkins for some reason; veins yes but warts no. But the warts are fun and easy.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pappy is one tough looking pumpkin! I love his face!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you very much! He was my favorite this year. Hopefully a distinctive look will emerge from all my JOLs. I like warty, ugly pumpkins. I'm recreating Bitter Man (4 days of rain killed that head) and adding a fourth to the family...a she, no less...all warty and ugly. I'll post an in-progress family pic asap.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Did a great job on this one ... love all the warts!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on Pappy. He looks like a crusty old bugger. (Hey you kids, get off my lawn!)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Love the warts!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job Love the story. BTW that's what I look like when I first get up.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Pappy's warts are glowing now -- is it from the Druids, or is it because he wants to impress the new girl?


----------

